# Shark Tank: special episode ABC 8 PM EDT 5/02/14



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

FYI- a special behind the scenes and update episode of business investment show Shark Tank sub-titled Shark Tank: Swimming with the Sharks will be airing at 8 PM EDT on ABC, just before the new regularly scheduled episode of Shark Tank at 9 PM this coming Friday May 2nd, 2014. My DVR season pass feature did not pick it up automatically so I had to set it to record manually.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Sounds good. Am I the only one who is getting an error when I try to add a show via tivo.com? This has been going on for 2 days now!


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

MPSAN said:


> Sounds good. Am I the only one who is getting an error when I try to add a show via tivo.com? This has been going on for 2 days now!


I haven't owned a Tivo branded DVR in years so I couldn't tell you. I just figured that if DirecTV's listings weren't picking that special episode up, others wouldn't be either.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Jim_TV said:


> FYI- a special behind the scenes and update episode of business investment show Shark Tank sub-titled Shark Tank: Swimming with the Sharks will be airing at 8 PM EDT on ABC, just before the new regularly scheduled episode of Shark Tank at 9 PM this coming Friday May 2nd, 2014. My DVR season pass feature did not pick it up automatically so I had to set it to record manually.


Glad you posted this; our TiVo didn't pick it up either. Thanks!


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

The 8pm special is new. The 9pm episode also appears to be new, but it seems to have been originally scheduled for 4/4/2014 (and the guide data on my system reflects this), so your DVR may have recorded the episode that actually aired on that date, thinking it was this episode. So be sure to check and make sure your DVR is set to record the 9pm episode (as it may think it has already recorded it).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The 8pm show is not an episode of the Shark Tank series, so that's why a SP didn't pick it up.

But the 9pm show is showing for me as new, and is scheduled to record.

I _thought_ they used the same mechanism for setting up recordings, but if you have an iPhone/iPad, try setting up recordings that way. I just set a recording for the 8pm special that way and it set it up fine.


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

mattack said:


> The 8pm show is not an episode of the Shark Tank series, so that's why a SP didn't pick it up.
> 
> But the 9pm show is showing for me as new, and is scheduled to record.
> 
> I _thought_ they used the same mechanism for setting up recordings, but if you have an iPhone/iPad, try setting up recordings that way. I just set a recording for the 8pm special that way and it set it up fine.


Yes, that's the case for me as well- the 9 PM episode is scheduled to record, but the 8 PM special is not. That's the reason I posted here because Shark Tank fans won't care whether the 8 PM special is technically part of the series or not under some strict definition. They just want to watch it and not miss it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Thanks.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

shanychinn said:


> dates vip-shluhi ru/php/anketa php]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm out.


----------

